# Jacke mit extra langem Arm



## Azrael (10. Januar 2013)

Hi zusammen

ich möchte mir eine neue Jacke zulegen. Is ja nicht so schwer, könnte man meinen.
Ich bin das was man so gemeinhin als Schlacks bezeichnet, recht lang dafür aber sehr schlank. Das scheint nicht so die gängigste anatomische Bauform zu sein.
Beim Anprobieren in den örtlichen Geschäften waren die Jacken entweder viel zu weit oder viel zu kurz. Vor allem an den Armen. 
Bei meiner Alten habe ich mich damit abgefunden das die Ärmel zu kurz sind, die Neue soll das aber besser können.

Bei meinen Businesshemden gibt es so etwas wie Slimfit mit extra langem Arm, das hätte ich bei meiner Jacke auch gerne. 
Bietet jemand das so an? Oder kann ein ebenfalls Betroffener mir Tipps geben?

Danke 
Rich


----------



## norman68 (10. Januar 2013)

Schau dir Jacken von Mavic an. Die haben sehr lange Ärmel. Ich hab da z.B, die Inferno die würde wohl auch einen Schimpansen passen 
Wenn ich die Inferno auf die Tool von Gore lege, welche die selbe Größe hat, sind bei der Mavic Jacke die Ärmel gute 5cm länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti666 (10. Januar 2013)

Für welchen Einsatzzweck soll die Jacke sein? 
Regenjacke, Windjacke, Superhardcorejacke, Rucksacktauglich, usw.,


----------



## Azrael (11. Januar 2013)

Das mit dem Einsatzzweck ist so ne Sache...

Abzulösen ist eine Goretex-XCR ohne jegliches Innenfutter die ich zum Radfahren, Wandern, Bergsteigen oder Klettern verwende. Ist immer die oberste Lage zum abhalten der Witterung, unten drunter je nach Temperatur im Zwiebelprinzip. Ob Regen, Wind oder Kälte immer die gleiche Jacke. 

Im Endeffekt hätte ich gerne wieder so eine. Nur diesmal in passend.


----------



## Yeti666 (11. Januar 2013)

Ich habe diese Jacke im Einsatz,
http://www.norrona.com/Products/4304-12/bitihorn-dri1-jacket-m
und die hat einen schlanken Schnitt mit elastischem Gewebe und sehr langen Ärmeln.


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Januar 2013)

norman68 schrieb:


> Schau dir Jacken von Mavic an. Die haben sehr lange Ärmel. Ich hab da z.B, die Inferno die würde wohl auch einen Schimpansen passen
> Wenn ich die Inferno auf die Tool von Gore lege, welche die selbe Größe hat, sind bei der Mavic Jacke die Ärmel gute 5cm länger.



Moin.
Würde ich dir auch empfehlen.
Ich hatte vor kurzem einige Mavic-Jacken anprobiert.
Am Oberkörper saßen sie ganz gut, aber die Ärmel waren mir ein ganzes Stück zu lang. Die Dinger kamen mir schon fast wie eine Fehlkonstruktion vor.
Könnten für dich aber genau das Richtige sein.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Azrael (16. Januar 2013)

Ich bin jetzt endlich dazu gekommen die Mavic Jacken mal auszuprobieren. Ja, die Ärmel sind sehr lang und würden mir passen.
Leider ist der Rumpf zu kurz, geht gerade so über den Nabel. Getestet habe ich die Inferno und die Vision, mehr war nicht da. Ist das bei allen Mavic Modellen so?

Die Norrona kann ich leider nicht testen, kein Händler weit und breit.

Habt Ihr sonst noch Vorschläge?


----------



## [email protected] (16. Januar 2013)

Vaude Craggy Softshell Jacket, wenn es etwas weiter sein darf.
Ärmel sind recht lang.
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/VAUDE-Herren-Jacke-Craggy-Softshell/dp/B0089J7W6O"]VAUDE Herren Jacke Craggy Softshell: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## norman68 (16. Januar 2013)

Also wenn ich die Mavic Jacke auf dem Bike anhabe ist die genau richtig. Sicher wenn man die zum Wandern anziehen möchte ist das nix. Denn die sind nun mal zum Radfahren gemacht da wär ein Bund der bis zum Sack geht nicht sonderlich dienlich. Hättest du das in Eingangspost geschrieben wäre der Mavic Tipp nicht gekommen ich ging in einem Bikeforum davon aus das einen Jacke zum Biken gesucht wird.


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. Januar 2013)

norman68 schrieb:


> Denn die sind nun mal zum Radfahren gemacht da wär ein Bund der bis zum Sack geht nicht sonderlich dienlich.


 
ist eher geschmacksfrage was einem liegt ich verwende auch ne normale jacke für alles die bis zum sack geht.

besser isolation gegen "wetter" ist mir in jeder situation lieber, auch am rad, als ne jacke  die nur bis zum bauchnabel geht und die man ständig runterziehen muss.

 @_Azrael_

das stimmt allerdings das du bei den radfirmen falsch bist, geh in nen normalen outdoor laden und schau dir dort jacken an, da gibts jacken die für alles gemacht sind.

und schau dir die skandinavischen firmen an da sind die leute lang+dünn,  Haglöfs , Norröna , usw...

hab hier was brauchbares als infoquelle gefunden:
http://www.outdoorseiten.net/forum/...nge-und-schmale-Menschen?highlight=lange+arme

die soll zum beispiel klasse sein für lange leute mit superlangen armen.
http://www.terrific.de/Markensuche/...a-Trollveggen-dri3-Jacke-Men-wasserdicht.html


----------



## Azrael (17. Januar 2013)

Der Tip mit den Mavic Jacken ist doch gut!
Ich würde sie aber auch nicht zum Radfahren verwenden, eindeutig zu kurz.

 @lorenz4510
Im normalen Outdoorladen war ich ganz am Anfang. Da hatte ich gefühlte 100 Jacken an. Leider war keine so das ich begeistert war. Bei den Preisen will ich das aber sein.

Der Link zum Wanderforum hat mir einige Anregungen gegeben, danke schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (17. Januar 2013)

das suchen ist auch für mich oft anstrengend, selbst für normgeschnittenes zeugs, wennst wirklich genaue vorstellungen hast was es genau sein soll und was es alles haben soll, kann ne suche schon paar wochen oder monate dauern bis man was findet.

viel glück dir bei deiner suche weiterhin.


----------



## Nforcer (19. Januar 2013)

Hey,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem gehabt und war es leid weiter zu suchen.
Daher habe ich mir die Jacke einfach selber genäht.
Kostet zwar etwas Zeit und nerven, dafür hast du eine Jacke die dir nach deinen Belieben passt und du hast etwas selber gemacht 
Habe mal ein paar Bilder und eine kleine Doku gemacht:

http://www.outdoorseiten.net/forum/...3L-Hardshell-Jacke-Projekt-Bericht-und-Fragen


----------



## lorenz4510 (19. Januar 2013)

nice die erste gefällt mir sehr gut , bin smock fan.

natürlich ist nähen nicht jedermans sache, ich kann das nicht.
hab vor 20 jahren versucht ne windjacke zu nähen aber das ergebnis war naja....

ich hab gelesen das dir hoher kragen sehr wichtig ist damit sie oben weit abschliest, hast über so komplett gesichtsschutz in der kaputze mal nachgedacht?

mich würd ne jacke mit sowas reitzen wie zum beispiel die asgart hat.
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/berghaus-hardshell-jacke-mountasgard-half-zip-gore-tex-herren.html

schau dir die kaputze an wie die abschliest, da brauchst selbst bei -30° und starkem wind keine sturmhaube mehr.
mir im moment zu teuer aber wenn ich nähen könnte...


----------



## Nforcer (19. Januar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> nice die erste gefällt mir sehr gut , bin smock fan.
> 
> natürlich ist nähen nicht jedermans sache, ich kann das nicht.
> 
> ...



Toll jetzt wo ich eine Jacke habe gibt es die Asgard günstig :/
Ich konnte vorher auch nicht nähen. Solange du ein bisschen Ruhe hast ist nähen kein Thema. Klar kommt eine selbstgenähte Jacke vom Schnitt nicht an die teuren ran. Aber für mich ist es mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Azrael (25. Februar 2013)

Noch ein kleines Update:

Die Berghaus Asgard ist es nun geworden. 

Von der Passform eine schöne Jacke. Arme sind lang genug ohne am Körper "sackig" zu sein. Die Funktion ist hervorragend, ich habe sie schon im Wolkenbruch auf Teneriffa und im Schneegestöber hier getestet. Sehr leicht.

Nur die Aufteilung der Taschen und der Kragen im nicht ganz geschlossenen Zustand gefällt mir nicht komplett.  

 @lorenz4510
Danke für den Tipp, der Preis war Unschlagbar. Da habe ich direkt zugeschlagen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (25. Februar 2013)

jo ist ne sehr gute top aufgebaute hardshell,das mit den kleinigkeiten ist immer schwer jedem recht zu machen, wird dir sicher viele jahre gute dienste leisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

